# Going on cruise to Mex, Belieze, Roatan. Know any good farmacias?



## DoriDori (Sep 17, 2013)

In November my wife and I are honeymooning in the west Caribbean. Our ports were stopping at are Costa Maya, Cozumel, Belieze, and Isle Roatan. I'd like to get some gear if there's quality down there. What should I look for and what should I stay away from? I'd like anavar and test E. what's the best way to smuggle vials back on board? Last cruise I went on, we walk thru metal detectors. Well the vials top set it off? What about back through US customs? What are you guys' experiences?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 17, 2013)

i wouldnt risk it


----------



## Seeker (Sep 17, 2013)

Here's my opinion. Don't FACK up your honeymoon. That's all I got.


----------



## DoriDori (Sep 17, 2013)

With getting caught? Or with the misses? Cuase she's cool with it lol


----------



## katelly (Sep 17, 2013)

as easy and cheap as it is to get here in America why would you even wanna chance it. Imagine how fun that flight will be shitting your pants all way through airport wondering if your gonna get caught. To me the stress wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## don draco (Sep 17, 2013)

Not a good idea.


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 17, 2013)

forget about it.................................................................................................


----------



## RedLang (Sep 17, 2013)

Dont ruin your honeymoon mate.

To make you feel better, in Oz where i live 10ml Test e vials go for around $200-220. 

You have it great in the US already. 

Focus on enjoying your trip with your wife brother.


----------



## Rfagazzi (Sep 17, 2013)

I did the very same cruise in march. Not worth it IMO.  I almost grabbed some stuff while I was out there, but they wanted too much. Kinda glad I didn't anyway. Once I got back, customs was packed, but moving quickly. My customs guy wasn't saying a word to anyone. Then it's my turn. The customs agent put his hand up as to stop. Then the agent asked me some senseless questions like " how was your trip, have a good time? ". He was definately feeling me out. Then he took a long at me, then my bags. Finally saying, " your good big man ". Thank god I didn't grab stuff! Funny thing is, my girl was with me and he didn't even acknowledge her. Yup, he was trying to read me. I'm sure if I wasn't let through, neither was she. Bottomline, HELL NO!!!!!


----------



## Jada (Sep 17, 2013)

Bad idea dont take that chance


----------



## Tilltheend (Sep 17, 2013)

I wouldn't risk that and if I had a wife I'd hate to hear her say shes cool with that.


----------



## sfstud33 (Sep 17, 2013)

You and Gear should never been seen together by the police or by customs agents. You are just asking for trouble.

And if you are nabbed, and convicted, your wife may reassess her views on your using steroids - which could create relationship problems.

Enjoy your honeymoon and  your new wife!


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 17, 2013)

the only thing id possibly consider, which is still not smart would be to mail stuff back to your place in the US.  

bringing it with you...not a good idea.

Ive brought things i was not susposed to on planes a few times, the rock you have in your stomach is enough to kill you.


----------



## Yaya (Sep 17, 2013)

Dont do it mate


----------



## bronco (Sep 17, 2013)

Enjoy the cruise bro dont worry about gear. But if your dead set on buying some, do like gymrat said and mail it back, never risk getting caught with it on you.


----------



## regular (Sep 17, 2013)

The tops of the vials are aluminum. Since aluminum is non ferrous it should not trip the metal detectors on the boat.

I've  had Mexican customs go through my stuff a few times both entering and  leaving while flying. I don't think the risk is worth the reward.


----------



## PFM (Sep 17, 2013)

Don't do it


----------



## IronCore (Sep 17, 2013)

put it in a condom and stick it in your ass... and then put the vials in her purse...

kidding... not worth it... and those pharmacies are setup to screw you over... you may or may not get legit goods... 

if you get naything... get a bunch of liquor... much cheaper there...


also... BYOB... drinks are expensive as ashit on a boat... and they cahrge it to your room... not uncommon to get a $1500 bar tab at the end of the cruise...

Take a half gallon of Vodka (or two) and wrap it ina towel then pack it in with the ret of your luggage...

Juice is free on the ship... and they always give you a big  bottle of water... drink the water... refill with the Vodka... take it on the deck with your bags and drink up...

also... if you plan on drinking soda's only get one soda card... you an I bot know who will be wlaking HIS ass to the soda stand... no need to eve bother getting her one.


----------



## DoriDori (Sep 17, 2013)

Wow! No poll needed, I'm not gonna bother with gear down there. Thanks for the feedback, everyone! 

And as far getting alcohol on board, wrapping it in a towel gets it passed baggage scanners?


----------



## curls (Sep 19, 2013)

I have been to all the places you mentioned and I do not recommend it.   If you have to go through customs forget about it.  I get pulled aside almost every time i go through customs not a risk worth taking.


----------



## curls (Sep 19, 2013)

You posted while I was typing:  The easiest way to get alcohol on the ship is pore out a juice bottle that looks like a wine bottle and fill it with moonshine or ever clear.  Make a fruit baskets with the bottle inside and have the whole thing shrink wrapped with a nice wedding card on top.  Check online you should be able to find a machine at a local Office supply store.


----------



## DoriDori (Sep 20, 2013)

curls said:


> You posted while I was typing:  The easiest way to get alcohol on the ship is pore out a juice bottle that looks like a wine bottle and fill it with moonshine or ever clear.  Make a fruit baskets with the bottle inside and have the whole thing shrink wrapped with a nice wedding card on top.  Check online you should be able to find a machine at a local Office supply store.


 That's genius! We're gonna try it! Alcohol is rediculously expensive on board. Last cruise I paid $9/drink and $24 per bucket of four beers.


----------



## Big Worm (Sep 21, 2013)

Let me clearly state that you are a ****ing retard for even asking.


----------



## oldschool67 (Sep 21, 2013)

I HEARD stay away from any pharmacies near the us boarder, they are tourists traps, bunk and the fuzz will be watching, what i did hear, is dont go far from your port, if you find a pharmacy, buy a stuffed animal, tear open, pull out fluff, stuff some goods in there, sew, package and ship fed ex to well..someone who will deny knowing you, but hold it for you, not dumb enough to sign for a package from mexico..then it's your liability. This is what i heard, not done. good luck!


----------



## amore169 (Sep 21, 2013)

There's 2 types of pharmacies in Mexico, the ones that sell generic medicines (under dosed or fake) and the real pharmacy, which ever you go to their prices are extremely high for what your looking for, just to give u an example Humatrope by Eli Lilly is like $900 US for the 24mg pen. And no I wouldn't risk it in bringing it back with u.


----------



## sfstud33 (Sep 21, 2013)

When i was in Cancun you would see shops selling sust, deca and similar. Problem is - with the bad reputation the pharmacies there have, you dont know if you are getting real, underdosed or totally bunk gear. If you can buy what you need in your home country then thats going to be a lot better.


----------



## djt248 (Sep 24, 2013)

Not even up for a debate..... No F-ing way bro. Enjoy your trip and the wife! That's it.


----------



## DoriDori (Sep 25, 2013)

djt248 said:


> Not even up for a debate..... No F-ing way bro. Enjoy your trip and the wife! That's it.




Yeah, sounds like its not worth the hastle at all. Thanks!


----------

